
Paris Attackers Coordinated via Unencrypted SMS - ff7c11
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20151118/08474732854/after-endless-demonization-encryption-police-find-paris-attackers-coordinated-via-unencrypted-sms.shtml?threaded=true
======
ff7c11
Best comment on page so far:

QUICK, HURRY We need to quickly ban this SMS technology to prevent the next
attack.

~~~
a3n
A full ban would be throwing out the baby with the bathwater. All we really
need is an escrowed backdoor to plaintext SMS. That was the only thing keeping
the intelligence services from reading the chatter.

------
ankurdhama
And they used guns and bombs to kill people which are sold by arms
manufactures for high profit.

